# Duties & Taxes ordering from fish street



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

Hey guys,

I think some of you have experience ordering from fish street dot com. what are the taxes, and duties like ordering from there?

thanks


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

Not bad I just ordered a rw15 and there dosing pump and I paid 15$ duties. They give you an option in your checkout to give you a reduced bill that customs sees to give you cheaper fees. I.e. my order was 230$ and they made the receipt to show whole order cost 60$. Its kind of shady but they do so much shipping around the world they like helping the customer out insted of customs which I like.


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

The service of Fishstreet.com is good. The problem is they use UPS, these people charge you for brokerage/handling fee which amount to 15 to 20dollars and in my area their service sucks.

I have informed Fishstreet and in future I will request them to sent by post mail. I have order many items on eBay and shippers use post mail and no issues, it takes a little longer but no hassle.


----------



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

*I'll save you.*

Hi guys, I fly to the us all the time. I can bring this stuff for you if you want saving you dutie and taxes. I'll charge you a frag for it. Spread the word around like an algae outbreak. Go to amazon.com, I usually find stuff on there for cheaper.


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

PaulF757 said:


> Hi guys, I fly to the us all the time. I can bring this stuff for you if you want saving you dutie and taxes. I'll charge you a frag for it. Spread the word around like an algae outbreak. Go to amazon.com, I usually find stuff on there for cheaper.


Thanks. I know in the US, most items are free shipping. Also, a lot of stuff are cheaper then here and they have a wider choice, probably due to market demand.


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

UPS should be called United Pirate Service for their outrageous fees. I flatly refuse to buy from any one or place that ships with them.


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

awesome. the prices aren't bad.


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

Use coupon code "fishstreet" to get a small discount I think it was 3% when I used it


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

darkangel66n said:


> UPS should be called United Pirate Service for their outrageous fees. I flatly refuse to buy from any one or place that ships with them.


not only that, they are the WORST shipper for fragile items. I bought a very expensive pair of speakers from a US dealer a while back and shipped via UPS with insurance. the delivery men missed my stop SEVERAL days in a row. in the process of reloading my speakers, one of them got a small dent on the side. I filed for insurance. the guy came over and said he doesn't see any damage. Doesn't understand that resale value of high end speakers drop by 50-70% of new price if there's a freakin blemish. I've never used UPS again for ANYTHING. I've had good luck with Fedex, and USPS.


----------



## verano (Mar 4, 2013)

Ive been ordering from them non stop. I just got a doser and a ph meter. I didnt have to pay any duties.


----------

